

Close The Libraries And Buy Everyone An Amazon Kindle Unlimited Subscription - funkyy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2014/07/18/close-the-libraries-and-buy-everyone-an-amazon-kindle-unlimited-subscription/

======
paulhauggis
Why would we want to give Amazon this much power?

From past history, they will just abuse it.

